

Show HN: Switcheroo, exchange your stories with others, anonymously. - onassar
http://switcherooapp.com/

======
rubypay
It seems that in the anonymous email that was sent to me, the user's
apostrophes weren't formatted correctly, and turned into "&#039;". Otherwise,
I like the service!

